# Shanghai Disney closing due to virus.



## jo-jo

I didn't see this mention, but saw it on TV.

Temporary Closure of Shanghai Disneyland, Disneytown including Walt Disney Grand Theatre and Wishing Star Park - January 24, 2020
In response to the prevention and control of the disease outbreak and in order to ensure the health and safety of our guests and Cast, Shanghai Disney Resort is temporarily closing Shanghai Disneyland, Disneytown including Walt Disney Grand Theatre and Wishing Star Park, starting January 25, 2020. We will continue to carefully monitor the situation and be in close contact with the local government, and we will announce the reopening date upon confirmation.
Shanghai Disney Resort will assist in the refund for guests who have purchased tickets for admission to Shanghai Disneyland, have booked a resort hotel, or have booked tickets for Beauty and the Beast Mandarin Production through the original ticket purchase channel, and we will introduce the detailed procedure and guidelines via the resort’s official platforms as soon as possible.
We wish our guests a healthy and happy Spring Festival!



Shanghai Disney Resort
January 24, 2020


----------



## xiphoid76

Unbelievable....this seems to keep getting worse and worse.  He go every other year to Shanghai Disney at this time (right before Chinese New Years).  This is our year off from there, but will be back in Jan 2021.  So sad.


----------



## China Expat

This will be a huge hit to Disney. The week ahead is the busiest week in the park! Beijing has **** down portions of the Great Wall and the major sites, such as Forbidden City.


----------



## katallo

It's scary.  They just confirmed another case in US.  Chicago.  We saw a news story about people wearing masks at airports.  Since this is just breaking it's probably a good idea.


----------



## Lesley Wake

It really is scary, but I think Shanghai Disney made the right call! I know HKDL is also suspending face character meet and greets (so Moana, Tinkerbell, princesses, etc). I wouldn't be surprised to see HKDL follow suit and also close down for a portion of time. 

Someone brought up on twitter that the real scary thing is what the Chinese government isn't telling us is happening behind the scenes.


----------



## JimJohnson

Going to Asia for the next few weeks.  Avoiding China, HK, not even transiting those countries.  But, still a bit nervous.  Will have to keep my hand sanitizer on me at all times.


----------



## gelatoni fan

Was at HKDL today. Last year, the New Years Holiday had hour plus wait times for everything, even Cinderella Carousel. Today felt like a low crowd weekday and other than Toy Solider Parachute which hit 20 minutes, rides were close to walk on. With the exception of performers and some managers who were doing PR activities, CMs almost all wore masks and wiped down surfaces every 2 hours. Handrails were wiped down before character greetings.

The one day exclusive New Years show and 3 day exclusive stickers/chocolate brought some guests including myself but after the weekend, I think the park will be even more dead.


----------



## China Expat

JimJohnson said:


> Going to Asia for the next few weeks.  Avoiding China, HK, not even transiting those countries.  But, still a bit nervous.  Will have to keep my hand sanitizer on me at all times.


Wear a mask!


----------



## Linkura

gelatoni fan said:


> Was at HKDL today. Last year, the New Years Holiday had hour plus wait times for everything, even Cinderella Carousel. Today felt like a low crowd weekday and other than Toy Solider Parachute which hit 20 minutes, rides were close to walk on. With the exception of performers and some managers who were doing PR activities, CMs almost all wore masks and wiped down surfaces every 2 hours. Handrails were wiped down before character greetings.
> 
> The one day exclusive New Years show and 3 day exclusive stickers/chocolate brought some guests including myself but after the weekend, I think the park will be even more dead.


In right before the lock!  It's now closed too.


----------



## disneyholic family

JimJohnson said:


> Going to Asia for the next few weeks.  Avoiding China, HK, not even transiting those countries.  But, still a bit nervous.  Will have to keep my hand sanitizer on me at all times.



hand sanitizer won't help. Wear a mask, at least on the airplane where you're at the most risk.
if there is even one person on the plane with the disease, the chances of getting sick are quite high given that it's airborne.
And the problem is, a person without symptoms is contagious.  So no way of knowing if others are ill or not.
.


----------



## disneylover102

How long could it be until SDL and HKDL reopen? Weeks? Months? A year? I guess the real question is when will this terrible virus stop spreading? I sure hope it stops soon (and not because of Disney parks but because of the many people infected)!


----------



## ChrisFL

months is the latest expectation from what I heard.


My uneducated guess? 3-4 months


----------



## indoshakespeare

SARS broke out in winter and died out the following summer.  I expect the same with this one.


----------



## baozi

Actually the air filtering systems in modern aircrafts are even better than say, N95 masks. And there was data suggesting that the number of people infected on aircrafts was very low during 2003 SARS breakout. Just that people do not get too nervous. But it is true if the person very near you is contagious, you are in danger...



disneyholic family said:


> hand sanitizer won't help. Wear a mask, at least on the airplane where you're at the most risk.
> if there is even one person on the plane with the disease, the chances of getting sick are quite high given that it's airborne.
> And the problem is, a person without symptoms is contagious.  So no way of knowing if others are ill or not.
> .


----------



## disneyholic family

baozi said:


> Actually the air filtering systems in modern aircrafts are even better than say, N95 masks. And there was data suggesting that the number of people infected on aircrafts was very low during 2003 SARS breakout. Just that people do not get too nervous. But it is true if the person very near you is contagious, you are in danger...



tell that to the family of the flight attendant who caught measles last year on a plane she was working on.
she was 43, so had only had a single vaccination as was the standard when she was young.
she caught measles, fell into a coma and died 5 months later.

as a result of her catching the disease, the airline she worked for had every employee revaccinated for measles.

in fairness, measles is one of the most highly contagious viruses there is.

.


----------



## kristenabelle

We originally planned 4 days in Shanghai and 10 days in Japan (May 31st arrival), but we just rerouted our Shanghai flight to Tokyo today. I'm sad to miss Shanghai Disneyland, but I'm sadder for the citizens dealing with this every day.


----------



## DLgal

kristenabelle said:


> We originally planned 4 days in Shanghai and 10 days in Japan (May 31st arrival), but we just rerouted our Shanghai flight to Tokyo today. I'm sad to miss Shanghai Disneyland, but I'm sadder for the citizens dealing with this every day.



Tokyo may be next one to close. Things are rapidly devolving in Japan.


----------



## kristenabelle

DLgal said:


> Tokyo may be next one to close. Things are rapidly devolving in Japan.



As of now, United is only allowing adjustments to China/Hong Kong. So all we can do is wait and see and hope for the best, I guess?


----------



## indoshakespeare

https://www.hongkongdisneyland.com/special-announcement/20200126/en/

*For unused Park Ticket and other date specific product with expiry date on or after April 1, 2020, they remain valid until the original expiry date.* 

looks like they're expecting to reopen April 1st at the earliest


----------



## indoshakespeare

Disneytown, Wishing Star Park and Shanghai Disneyland Hotel reopens today.  Shanghai Disneyland still closed.


----------



## nutshell

indoshakespeare said:


> Disneytown, Wishing Star Park and Shanghai Disneyland Hotel reopens today.  Shanghai Disneyland still closed.


Any estimate for when Shanghai DL will reopen?


----------



## doombuggy

nutshell said:


> Any estimate for when Shanghai DL will reopen?


Monday May 11
https://www.shanghaidisneyresort.com/en/


----------



## disneyholic family

Shanghai Disney - reopening on May 11 ...





.


----------



## Pek Chee Kian

Just came back from Shanghai Disneyland with my family. The park was quite packed. It was our first visit to the park since its closure. The waiting time for most rides was between 10-20 minutes. We have silver annual pass. Disney had extended the pass for another 6 months.


----------

